# Possible purchase? Boer doe



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

I've been looking at boer breeders in the area and seeing what I like and what's available. Usually when I find a doe I like they are already sold. I really wanted a couple fb dapple or paint does. But I came across this girl and liked her. I wanted to see what the experienced people here think of her? This is the only photo of her(not mine, off the Parker's spotted goats site). DOB 4/20/2013, she is a FB by bon joli bad jack. 

She's for sale at 1,000. Does this seem like a reasonable price? I'd like to eventually get into showing and have does that would produce well. I'm slowly learning what to look for and what's desired in the breed, but I need to learn more. I'm also in no hurry, if she doesn't work out I'll keep looking. Any help is always appreciated onder:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Considering she's just standing around in a paddock, she looks awesome. I like her a lot.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice Doe.

How is her teat structure and bite?


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Wow yeah she is really nice...what Toth said ^^


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm not sure about the teat structure. I will definitely ask about that and the bite. 
Thanks for the replies. I need and appreciate the honest opinions.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Sent an email asking about her, teats, bite and all. I'm kind of hoping it works out


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I'm definitely no expert, but I'm curious, is that a good price for her? My eyes are telling me she looks nice, but I don't know much about meat goats..


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Around here you can get a fullblood for 600-800 so that is a bit high but idk what its like in Texas.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She looks very lovely! I am not sure about the price though, I guess it's all about what you want to spend on a doe. I know I see nice does advertised in TX all the time for less $$$.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

She emailed back and said she has a good bite and good pigment. Teat structure 1x1. She can email more pics as well. 

I'm not really sure if her price is good. I've seen several does that I personally didn't thinks were as nice go for more than double, but I'm sure the seller has a lot to do with it. Most of the ones I've liked have been in this price range. I wish I could find a few nice girls for 600. I haven't had much luck though.


----------



## Suntoo (Nov 14, 2013)

She's GORGEOUS!
But holycow....$1000.....really???


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

I think she's gorgeous. And it all depends on what you budget. She looks almost orange! So pretty...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Has she been shown, and what is her genetics?


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

I don't believe she has been shown. 
This is her sire pedigree:
KALR SURPRISE SURPRISE (10178155)
NK SNEAK ATTACK T376 **SIRE OF MERIT** 12/2011 (10283094)
NK N304 (10171883)
Sire: BON JOLI NIMITZ (10441047)
KALR STONE COLD S.A. (10154574)
BON JOLI EPAULETTE D'OR (10202004)
BON JOLI HIGHWAYMAN'S WENCH (10121153)
Animal: BON JOLI BAD JACK (10548834)
LOGAN HILL MR. MAKERS MARK (10327436)
BON JOLI JOSE CUERVO (10417492)
BON JOLI RAGGEDY ANN (10274423)
 Dam: BON JOLI TURI (10486103)
KALR STONE COLD S.A. (10154574)
BON JOLI MAXTERPIECE (10317821)
BON JOLI MAXINE (10200761)


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

I can't get the pedigrees to post right, but I took them off the abga site.

Dams ped:

DOW "PIPELINE"*ENNOBLED 12/00* (10020156) National Champion 1999
DOWNEN P133 **ENNOBLED** 6/2006 (10140288)
JLF DELLO **ENNOBLED 12/00** (10018742) Nat. Reserve Champion 1999
Sire: BCB DOWNEN T27 (10301544)
*DSM RUTTY I-99-140-082 (*I9140082)
BLUE GAINEY'S N26 "KATIE" **ENNOBLED** 6/2007 (10112971)
DSM PEGGY SUE (10076464)
Animal: JKN "NEW" PAINTED LADY (10483913)
*SCS BAT MAN (*I03139115)
*NEWELL'S BLACK JACK (*I06053007)
*LAZYS S2 (*I04153037)
Dam: JKN NEWWLL'S LUCY (10332748)
*NELL'S PETER PAN (*I03112116)
JKN1 TINKERBELL (10331602)
*LLBG NELL'S BAMBI 1 (*I05154012)


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

$1000 seems extremely steep for no show record.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm kind of on the fence about the price as well. I still haven't had much luck finding any FB does that I like that are still available. I might get on the list for fall babies from a breeder I really like. I want to produce show quality and have some color. (I certainly wouldn't mind nice traditional does though). One thing I need to consider too is finding a buck for her. I know its a ways off, but since I don't have a buck she will either have to visit one or go the AI route. I hope to learn to do AI, but for 1 or 2 does I don't think it would economical at this point.

I would love to start showing. I'm looking into it, but I feel I will need some help getting started. Would this doe be one that could show well? 

The breeder did mention that she could get her brought here by her friend that lives near me. So that's a plus.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Not very many ennoblement's in the pedigree.

Have you asked the breeder, if they are firm on price? What is the lowest they will take on her?

Do you know how long this Doe has been up for sale?

With the one pic, we really can't tell her show quality. We would need more pics to tell you more.
But she is a nice Doe.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Based on the one picture, she looks like she could be a very nice doe. She's a fullblood. She's a yearling so she's ready to breed right now. So you wouldn't have to feed her for a year before she's ready. That is worth some money right there. I went to the breeder's website and she looks like she might be the best doe they have for sale right now. They obviously like dapples and she doesn't have them, so that might be the only reason why they decided to sell her. She doesn't show up as registered right now, so make sure everything is in place for her to be if you buy her. You really need to go look at her. She is likely worth the money *if* she has a big top and big butt, muscling etc.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

I really do wish the pedigree was a bit better. I would have to find a super nice buck with a good pedigree. 
No going lower on the price . She hasn't been listed long.

I found a picture of the sire. Bon Joli seems to be a big name for spotted boers here.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

I might get to go see her next weekend since I'm off. It's about 5 hours from here so maybe a weekend get away? 
I really like that shes a yearling as well. That's the perfect age.
She does have all the paper work ready, just not sent off. I wanted to make sure too. 
I like dapples, but all color are nice on a good animal.

Thanks everyone for the input. I love the friendly helpful attitude on this forum.:mrgreen:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Pixel said:


> I might get to go see her next weekend since I'm off. It's about 5 hours from here so maybe a weekend get away? :


Being that you are in an area that has a lot of Boer goats, you might consider mapping out some other breeders to visit on your way to this one. That way you will know what to look for when you get there and could maybe buy something else that you already have seen on your way home if this red doe didn't measure up. Just a thought.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

Hope everything works out.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks. That's a really good suggestion. I will see if I can find any breeders a long the way and see if there's anything else that looks good. 

I can't go this weekend though. My friends husband passed away unexpectedly sunday morning and the funeral is Saturday.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How sad, I am so sorry for the loss.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

A bit of an update: I ended up getting this doe. I like her and shes settled in pretty well. She's still somewhat nervous around people but has warmed up a lot. Easy keeper as well which is great. I'm hoping to have her AI'd this fall, just haven't picked the perfect boyfriend yet. I don't have pictures uploaded yet, but hopefully I'll get some this weekend(if it ever stops raining) 

I'm still looking for a couple more does. I found this girl on CL. But I'm not sure what I think yet. I do like the buck she's bred to. They aren't to far from me either. I might go take a look this weekend if I can.
http://houston.craigslist.org/grd/4509224558.html


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Hm, just found this thread and read for interest, wondering what I would do in that situation...I'm not a Boer person, but the red girl is beautiful...I hope she has kids just as nice as herself, for you. (In my non-expert opinion, what a doe produces is more important than her pedigree.) I could tell it would have taken a catastrophe for you not to have bought her.

Now, for the same price as her, there is another, less stunning but nonetheless meaty-looking doe who is already bred, that you are looking at. I notice she has an extra teat on the right, which is no disqualification in Boers, but I would definitely inquire as to its [probable] functionality. Package deal--doe, insemination cost, and perhaps two kids, all for $1000. What do two kids and AI/date with a buck cost? What does the price just for her, as it were, work out as? She is considerably less expensive than the red, for sure.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

^ Good points. There fee for the buck is 400. I think her kids would be nice and easy to sell. I saw the extra teat too. One of my does has 2 x 2 but they are spaced nicely. 

But I didn't get a chance to go look at her. It's been crazy couple of weeks still. I ended up with another dog :shock: I'm still on the look, but taking my time finding what I really like.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

I haven't emailed them yet. They posted a new picture of her and she doesn't look bad. Maybe when I get home tonight I can call them. I thought they were closer than they are. It would be a longer trip.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I think she's a nice doe and I really like the buck she's been exposed to. If she's bred then it sounds like a good deal. Would you be able to sell the kids for 500 each to get your money back? If the answer is yes, then I say go for it


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

I like the buck too. I think if she had does and they were nice Id likely keep them. If bucks they'd be for sale. I don't think selling them would be too hard though. 
The weather has been crazy here and things keep piling up, but still hoping to call them one of these days


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That doe you posted above is a Ruger Reloaded daughter...right? I have that same picture saved in a file of Reloaded kids for when I was considering semen from him...

She's gorgeous!!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Yeah she is a daughter. she's been exposed to a chicken on a chain son. And I like her dams side too 

Eta:
Found her pedigree:
RRD BRASS SHOT S916 **ENNOBLED** 12/2006 (10218337)
RRD RUGER T307 **ENNOBLED** 12/2007 (10269132)
RRD R879 (10202375)
Sire: C S B RUGER RELOADED **ENNOBLED** 3/2010 (10405280)
JRA1 AGNEW'S SON OF GUN **ENNOBLED** 2/2006 (10221798)
EGGS T351 **ENNOBLED** 6/2010 (10290476)
EGGS R909 **ENNOBLED** 8/2007 (10182087)
Animal: CJB1 CAJUN SPICE (10558039)
TLB T333 RIPPER **ENNOBLED** 2/2008 (10276652)
AABG KICKIN' BRASS **ENNOBLED** 11/2009 (10406942)
ASH CREEK BARBIE BRASS **ENNOBLED** 12/2009 (10245998)
Dam: AABG 2DOX SEAL IT WITH A KISS (10501347)
RRD RUGER T307 **ENNOBLED** 12/2007 (10269132)
FERN HOLLOW FARM CHOCOLATE DIAMONDS (10442161)
FERN HOLLOW FARM SIENNA (10341152)


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow!! Very impressive!!! That's awesome.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I personally would get her, she is a looker and exposed to a very nice buck.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Unfortunately they just sold her. 
They do have another doe that's really nice, but she's had mastitis in one side. I don't think I really want to deal with that. 
And the other doe I love, but is priced twice as high.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awww... bummer!!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm a little disappointed, but I'm ok with it.

I don't know much about mastitis. But from what I do know I don't think you really want to have a doe that has had issues with it right? 
The one they have is gorgeous, but I'm concerned about the one side not functioning and causing issues later on.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That is a concern, especially if the mastitis did damage to that side of her udder. I'm not sure if it will come back or not, but it might. My sister has dairy sheep and she had a ewe with mastitis one year... the next year it came right back on the same side. I think there was damage done on the inside though from the first time she had it, and that could have been the cause of her getting it the 2nd time. Who knows.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

That's interesting crossroads. They said the one side isn't functioning. I really don't want to risk it. I know I can find another nice doe if I'm patient.  She's actually priced higher than the other doe too.
I've heard about sheep milk. Isn't their milk really rich? I've heard its good for allergies. Maybe I should milk mine. Allergies are horrible this year. Lol

There is a sale in Texarkana at the end of July. There should be some nice goats going through. If I can get off work I may go. 
Otherwise I'll just watch online.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I almost bought a doe with only half of an udder that was functional, as I have a friend who can raise bottle babies for us. But I decided not to get her... too much hassle!! She was absolutely gorgeous though, and had incredible genetics! It was *almost* worth it. She kidded with only half of an udder and never had mastitis, so not sure what that was about. 

I don't know... maybe! She makes all kinds of things with the sheep milk though. Soap, cheese, yogurt.... I don't think her and her husband drink the milk plain as it is pretty strong. A strong cheese flavor I've heard?? I know some people who drink sheep milk because they are allergic to cows milk... 

I'm sure you'll find the right doe eventually! Keep us posted! 

I love the doe in your avatar BTW...


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Oh that's weird. I've never seen a doe with only a half udder. I guess if it wasn't genetic it wouldn't hurt anything, but I wouldn't want the hassle either. 

That's cool with the sheep. Not sure how the milk would taste, but I love some strong cheese!

Thanks. I'll be sure to keep it updated. 
I did email 2dox about a doe but she's going to the sale in July. They do have some younger does available though and I got a nice invite to come down and see them all. It's far, but sounds like a fun weekend get away. 

Thanks again.
She's such a sweet girl and might be slightly spoiled. Everyone loves her. She came from a member here, BCG. I'm hoping to get her to a few shows this fall once I learn how it all works. Lol.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She had two teats/sides and all... but only one side filled. I bet it did look weird! 


If you do go to 2DOX, can I come with you????? lol That would be so fun!! Their goats have had a big impact on the industry! 

Ohhh... cool! Is that Maze??? I know Wendi had a paint named Maze...


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Your more than welcome to  That way I have someone to go with! I thought 6 hours was a long drive, I wouldn't envy your trip. Lol
I have to thank you for recommending them. 

Yep, that's Maze aka the flying tank. I would have never guessed she could run as fast and be as agile as she is.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Awe....Maze!  So glad you're enjoying her, even if she's a little spoiled! LOL Love to hear how she does if you're able to get her to any shows.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Ill definitely let you know. I've been doing a lot of reading on how to prep for shows and get started. I think I'm going to have to break down and get a new pair of clippers and guides. And if I could find a show or two it might be helpful. Lol

She's been growing a lot the last few weeks. I was looking at how tall she's gotten today. Its crazy.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Haha! Well good luck and let me know if you have any questions when you're getting ready to show....or just any questions in general.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks. Ill keep that in mind, be prepared for an overload of questions. Lol

I accidentally came across a really nice 4 year old paint doe. She's been used as a brood doe, but looks great. She has some nice Ennoblements and is overall nice looking(plus has a butt I love)  I think she's a gauge granddaughter, I'll have to look again. She is supposed to be bred to IMAX 3d. Easy kidder, no issues, owner just downsizing Maybe worth a second look.

I've also talked to 2DOX about getting getting a royal flush daughter(or 2). I'm hoping to get off to go out there in august. Fingers crossed.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow, that's great! Being in Texas gives you a lot of good options. The amount of high quality stock in you area is amazing. If I even lived near Texas, I'd be broke all the time! LOL Hard for me to pass up a good goat that's close to home.

Good luck with your purchases!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

I found a lot of nice breeders here. But I also found a lot in other states...Like Maze  We need some more quality colored boers here.
Unfortunately Texas is big and it can take nearly a day to get to where your going. Lol. Its faster for us to go to louisiana, Arkansas and Oklahoma than to get to the panhandle. :lol: 

Thank you!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Well I'm jealous! LOL! Have you visited with Brenda Larner at Agnew Boer goats? She has some exceptional colored Boers...well actually the herd belongs to her grandson.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

She is actually from agnew lines, but she's owned by someone else. 
I like them too. They have a pretty dappled doe for sale, but shes 50%.
And a nice trad FB doe. Very nice looking girls.

It looks like we may be getting a new addition at the end of the month. The paint girl is starting to look like a real possibility. 

And I'm working on plans to make it out to see the 2 dox does in august. I'm so excited I can't sleep :stars:

AND there is a show in September that looks promising


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

And I'll be sure to post pics if it works out!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awesome! That's so great!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

The paint doe will be coming home at the end of the month. I can't wait to get her here.
If she's bred they will be my first boer kids. She had twin dappled girls last time. If not I have a boyfriend list for her.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Just a quick question about a doe I came across earlier. She's listed as FB, but her pedigree says she is by coppertop, out of a boer x. Am I missing something or did they just make a mistake? She's a gorgeous little dappled doe, but I'm curious why she is listed as FB?


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Congrats on the paint doe.  Like to see pics when she get home.

As for the craigslist doe, sounds like a mistake. She's either percentage or possibly the dam is high percentage and they meant to say she is pureblood?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I agree!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

I'll be sure to post pics 

I emailed and asked about the dappled doe and how she's reg. She's a pretty girl, it would be nice if she was FB. But I doubt it. Just waiting to here back from them.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Never received an email back from the dappled girls owner :/

The paint girl should be home at the end of the week. :clap: Work has been so crazy I haven't had much time off. She's been a brood doe for a while, so she's not in shape. But I think she will be a great producer. I'm excited to see what she will have. I think I'm going to pull blood for a pregnancy check.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

New doe made it home Thursday morning. She's doing great and seems to be right at home. She's a broad girl. Needs some weight put back on, but I don't think that will be too hard. She's sweet too. I have a few pics but I can't get them uploaded yet. I'll be sure to post pics. 

I watched some of the elite coalition sale. I had my favorites, but glad I wasn't able to go. I'd be broker than broke. Still planning on going out to see the 2dox does


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Not the best of photos. I need to get my camera out and get something better ones this weekend. She's super laid back and relaxed. Not a big eater though. I think she lost some weight, but she gets food, hay and grass 24/7. She is pulled down from her kids and you can tell she's been a brood doe. But I'm really happy with her.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Congrats. She looks like she'll produce some nice kids for you.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh wow. She is really really really pretty!!! 

Her coloring is almost identical to my do Babe!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.

She could be a twin there, LOL


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks  I will have to get some better pictures of her.

Their colors do look just alike. So weird. I love your girl, she looks like she's enjoying herself in that pic.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

She's pretty!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

RaineyDayFarms said:


> Thanks  I will have to get some better pictures of her.
> 
> Their colors do look just alike. So weird. I love your girl, she looks like she's enjoying herself in that pic.


Yay! Can't wait to see the new pics.  She's SO pretty!

Thanks.  Yeah, she's a happy goat. That picture was taken in December I think. She was 3-4 months bred with small quads as a ff there. 3 were tiny and one was 9lbs. Only the big guy made it.   We'll be AI-ing Babe to GJT1 A1 Chicken on a Chain *EN* in a week so I am really excited about that!!


----------

